# How Cool Is This?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 16, 2018)

https://food52.com/shop/products/45...keting&utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=Social


I mean, come on man! That is great, I'll be ordering a set.
A bit spendy, but ...


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2018)

I have one of these. It works great for grilling small pieces of veggies, etc., and can be found for less than $15.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 16, 2018)

I have one of those baskets too, but those flippy mesh bags look pretty handy, kgirl!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 17, 2018)

Yep, I've got one of those BBQ basket type as well but I don't like chasing food around in it.  I think that in this mesh bag, it may be a bit easier, just flip the bag over.
I'll look around for a less expensive one.
Food52 is a little over priced sometimes.


----------



## roadfix (May 17, 2018)

I've got like 3 or 4 different grill baskets and they'll all good, I like them.

Those mesh bags look interesting but I'll bet they're hard to clean.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2018)

I don't chase food around in the basket - I toss it with tongs. I was also thinking they look difficult to clean. Skewers also work well and they're very easy to clean.

I don't grill cloves of garlic, but maybe that's just me


----------



## salt and pepper (May 17, 2018)

I don't know? Look's like they will be hard to keep clean! What's your thoughts?


----------



## RPCookin (May 17, 2018)

salt and pepper said:


> I don't know? Look's like they will be hard to keep clean! What's your thoughts?



The link says they are dishwasher safe... but that doesn't necessarily mean that they get clean in the dishwasher.  $40 is a pretty steep price to gamble on.


----------



## Kayelle (May 21, 2018)

I have a grill basket just like GG's and I love it. I use a long handled perforated round spatula to toss my vegetable medley around, and treat it like a wok. I think those bags would be hard to clean, and I wouldn't like the lack of cooking control or taste testing for doneness.


----------

